# Chino 2010 - The Videos



## syscom3 (May 23, 2010)

Looks like I need to learn how to take video's. But still, for those who were unable to attend, you might like them.

This is Video #1

Ten Mustangs play follow the leader around the airport.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 24, 2010)

That was really cool!

You just don't see that many of 'em in the air at one time any more...thanks for posting it!


----------



## Gnomey (May 24, 2010)

Cool! Thanks for posting that.


----------



## syscom3 (May 24, 2010)

Here's video #2 of the Mustang flyby.


----------



## syscom3 (May 24, 2010)

Here's a TBF coming in for a landing. And I did not select the accompanying musical score. It was on the loudspeakers for the show.


----------



## syscom3 (May 24, 2010)

You will like this. P51's on taxiway and flybys of the P38, Mustang, Spitfire and the two B25's.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 24, 2010)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 24, 2010)

WOW!!!!! Great videos Syscom!!! Loved them all and the audio, wow. They sounded awesome!! Fabulous work!!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 24, 2010)

Thanks Sys. 


Wheels


----------



## syscom3 (May 24, 2010)

More of the previous video, including some P51 takeoffs.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 24, 2010)




----------



## syscom3 (May 25, 2010)

Here's a pair of P40's taxiing. 

Attention to you Brits - one of these P40's is in a RAF desert camo scheme.


----------



## syscom3 (May 25, 2010)

B25 fly by


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 25, 2010)

Wheels


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 25, 2010)




----------



## Gnomey (May 26, 2010)

Good stuff!


----------



## syscom3 (May 26, 2010)

The P38L taxi's past.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 26, 2010)

You posted the B-25 flyby again for video #8 Sys. (Movie 11.mpg)


Wheels


----------



## syscom3 (May 26, 2010)

Corrected it Wheels. Thanks!

This video is of a high speed flyby of a Spitfire.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 26, 2010)

The last one was not long enough though.


----------



## syscom3 (May 26, 2010)

Hawker Seafury and Grumman Bearcat taxi'ing


----------



## syscom3 (May 26, 2010)

T-33 taxi'ing


----------



## syscom3 (May 26, 2010)

P80 Taxi, F86 and Mig 15 flyby.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 26, 2010)

Excellent work Syscom!!!!!  Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## syscom3 (May 26, 2010)

Thank broadband, not me.


----------



## syscom3 (May 26, 2010)

Heritage flight. F16, P51 and two P38's.


----------



## syscom3 (May 27, 2010)

Another heritage flight flyby


----------



## syscom3 (May 27, 2010)

Another heritage flight.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 28, 2010)

syscom3 said:


> Thank broadband, not me.



Thanks to both of you then.


Wheels


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 28, 2010)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> Thanks to both of you then.
> 
> 
> Wheels



Exactly!!!


----------



## syscom3 (May 28, 2010)

P38 and P51 flyby


----------



## syscom3 (May 28, 2010)

P51 comes into land.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 29, 2010)

Thank you Syscom! (and broadband)


----------



## ozhawk40 (May 30, 2010)

Thanks for posting these Syscom3 - these are great.


----------



## Gnomey (May 30, 2010)

Good ones, thanks for sharing.


----------



## syscom3 (May 30, 2010)

The Seafury and the wingtip smoke generators. This shows somewhat the wake turbulence.


----------



## syscom3 (May 30, 2010)

More Seafury, wake turbulence and wingtip smoke generators.


----------



## syscom3 (May 30, 2010)

Yet more of the Seafury, wake turbulence and wingtip smoke generators.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 31, 2010)




----------



## syscom3 (May 31, 2010)

P51's start their engines and taxi for takeoff.


----------



## syscom3 (May 31, 2010)

More P51's taxi'ing


----------



## syscom3 (May 31, 2010)

B17 taxi, P51 taxi, Seafury flyby with wingtip smoke.


----------



## syscom3 (May 31, 2010)

Two P51's take off.


----------



## syscom3 (May 31, 2010)

The B17 "Fuddy Duddy" in the air.


----------



## syscom3 (May 31, 2010)

The B17 and its twelve P51 Mustang escort.


----------



## syscom3 (May 31, 2010)

The last of the video's.

Twelve P51's and a pair of P38's for a flyby.

What more can you ask?


----------



## ontos (May 31, 2010)

Great shots, really enjoyed the video's 8) 8) 8)


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 4, 2010)

Nice videos. 


Wheels


----------



## ozhawk40 (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks again Syscom3. I was a couple of yards away from you on the line when I took two videos of the P-51 start up and taxi in, so if you don't mind I post them here also for all to enjoy. They were taken on my Panansonic TZ-7 (A digital "stills" camera mostly) and I've just managed to convert them to avi from the AVCHD format Panansonic use. 

Hope you like them.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks for the video's!


----------

